# Pic heavy, very successful trip to Acadia NP



## jsecordphoto (Jun 17, 2016)

Spent a week up in Acadia National Park earlier this month, part of which was spent co-hosting an astrophotography workshop. Because we had to rent the houses for the whole week (workshop was 4 days/3 nights), I went up early and got some shooting in for myself before I had to focus on our clients. The park was amazing, everything was so lush and green, with great weather...perfect! 






Deer in a field of Lupine, antlers just coming in





sunset at Schoodic Peninsula. In the danger zone here with high potential for getting soaked by waves, couldn't pass up the water motion though





Sunset at Jordan Pond





Had to grab a photo of my buddy who was taking a break from running around doing some video with his gimbal, the light was amazing! 





The Milky Way over Otter Cliff from Gorham Mountain- short hike with a big view. This was some of the most difficult processing ever, the amount of pollen in the air made for some really noisy looking images





Focus stacked pano at 85mm on Jesup Path





detail shot of one of the Birch trees along Jesup Path


Overall, a very successful trip! The majority of those images were taken in two days before our workshop started. Thanks for having a look


----------



## kalgra (Jun 17, 2016)

Love all of it!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 17, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 17, 2016)

Gorgeous work as usual!  Love that deer in the field especially.  These are very inspiring.  We are heading up there early August for some "camping".  The cabin has facilities and wifi so not really camping, IMO, but definitely as close to camping as I ever intend to get...

Did you get up to Cadillac Mtn for sunrise?  Any don't miss spots?


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 17, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Gorgeous work as usual!  Love that deer in the field especially.  These are very inspiring.  We are heading up there early August for some "camping".  The cabin has facilities and wifi so not really camping, IMO, but definitely as close to camping as I ever intend to get...
> 
> Did you get up to Cadillac Mtn for sunrise?  Any don't miss spots?



Thanks! You're going to love it there. I've been up Cadillac for sunrise a bunch of times, and it's definitely beautiful, but not my favorite spot. Make sure you check out Jordan Pond, Jesup Path, Little Hunters Head Beach, if you're up for some short hikes Gorham Mountain, Waterfall Bridge, and the Cobblestone Bridge on Jordan Stream are all beautiful spots


----------



## otherprof (Jun 17, 2016)

jsecordphoto said:


> Spent a week up in Acadia National Park earlier this month, part of which was spent co-hosting an astrophotography workshop. Because we had to rent the houses for the whole week (workshop was 4 days/3 nights), I went up early and got some shooting in for myself before I had to focus on our clients. The park was amazing, everything was so lush and green, with great weather...perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great set! Hard to find a standout when they are all so good and interesting, but the grab shot of your friend is my favorite.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 17, 2016)

Gotta love The Bubbles.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 18, 2016)

Winners, all!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 18, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Winners, all!



Thanks!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 18, 2016)

otherprof said:


> Great set! Hard to find a standout when they are all so good and interesting, but the grab shot of your friend is my favorite.



Thanks! Yeah I'm really partial to that shot too. Nothing I'd ever sell a print of, but definitely a great memory of the moment


----------



## acparsons (Jun 18, 2016)

Wonderful shots.


----------



## Henri_Smets (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 19, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## JimMcClain (Jun 20, 2016)

I like them all. Very nice. However, the shot of your friend... I would have tried to either get higher to place his head so it was surrounded by the lake water's reflection, or gotten lower to put his head in the clouds. Both of those are bright areas rather than the half bright/half dark area it occupies now, losing the overall silhouette effect. I might have second thoughts on that if the photo was larger and I could see more detail.


----------



## weepete (Jun 20, 2016)

Cracking set


----------



## goooner (Jun 20, 2016)

Great set!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 20, 2016)

JimMcClain said:


> I like them all. Very nice. However, the shot of your friend... I would have tried to either get higher to place his head so it was surrounded by the lake water's reflection, or gotten lower to put his head in the clouds. Both of those are bright areas rather than the half bright/half dark area it occupies now, losing the overall silhouette effect. I might have second thoughts on that if the photo was larger and I could see more detail.



yeah, I hear you there. If it was more than just a handheld snapshot I would've tried to isolate him more, or processed it to make him stand out against the background a bit


----------



## alv (Jun 21, 2016)

thanks for taking us along, al


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 21, 2016)

Wonderful set Jsecord!


----------



## runnah (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh sure, go right past me and not even a pm.


----------

